# MORELS 2013



## trahn008

What we think about all winter long the start of the Morel season. Post your finds here. Stay safe and Happy Hunting.


----------



## mushieman

this is my second year of hunting I have learned a lot more by reading and under standing what I am looking for to my under standing morels will start coming out any day now I live around moraine state park could any please be kind in helping me out with a few tips on find any this year thanks and happy hunting


----------



## shroomluv

Nothing like a few warm days to stir up the taste buds!! Hoping for a glorious pickin season!!


----------



## rippers

mushieman... Moraine is loaded with all of the right stuff... So is McConnell's Mill area... tons of spots up your way. Tip for finding grays and yellows: Learn your elms. Seriously! Until you get a feel for what areas look right stick to the elms. Not the giant type street line elms but the small and mid size elms. Study them until you could spot them in an instant from fifty yards away. That means by bark and general shape. Several trees have identical leaves and morel season is usually over by the time the leaves flush. Later you can graduate to which elms and where. For now, check them all... 2 or 3 seasons in and you will learn how not to waste time. Good luck!


----------



## rippers

mushie... I forgot to mention: dont get discouraged if you dont find them in the coming days... I doubt there will be any significant flush of morels in your area until the last few days of April.


----------



## rippers

Trahn... Happy 2013! PENS vs CAR April 27 should be the SWPA flush for greys/yellows... haha... Hope all is well with you and your future hunting partner!


----------



## yergaderga

Anyone know where to find them near Carlisle? Any tips on finding elm trees etc?


----------



## trahn008

Rip, good to hear from you.... Happy 2013..... Not going to make it out to the burgh this spring maybe a fall trip to see the steelers/Hens. Good Luck with the morels. Should be a good season this year!


----------



## mushieman

thanks rippers for the advice. I went out yesterday and I did find a false. so it was not a bad day still had fun with the family


----------



## avirosa

Vergaderga, North Mountain, look around spring seeps and where the slope drops down steeply to a flat bottom.


----------



## k_milillo

I'm working out of town in the southern bedford/cumberland,MD area. I'd like to go mushroom hunting a bit this evening. Does anyone know where they grow?


----------



## trahn008

[/url]

What is this. 2013 madness has begun.


----------



## morelsxs

Found three <span style="text-decoration:underline">blondes</span> 2day in Fayette County in my early black spot, 17 Apr 2013??? Have photos but on smartiphone so I'm not sharing as I don't know how to remove location info.


----------



## a_fuhs

first hunt of year today, ground looks good but a bit to cold yet! the forest floor is about ready to explode w life here in butler..... nxt week should b first flushes here. good luck all!!!

Mushieman= dont worry bout lookn in moraine, nothin pops there


----------



## moreldon

Found 21 small grey morels on an early, south-facing slope spot today in Centre County. All were related to elm trees. I'll try to post a picture if I can figure it out. Given my records, and the forecast, we could see decent yellows within a week. I wish I could get on to the blacks....just can't figure them out. Good luck all.


----------



## wildshroomer

Was out for 15 mins today at a local spot in Northumberland co. and found these 3 small blacks.

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-17-13_zpsb2e86848.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-17-131_zpsf662f670.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-17-132_zps5f9076bf.jpg


----------



## moreldon

Found 4-17-13, Central PA


----------



## johnk

Hey moreldon, what part of central PA are you in? I was out in Centre County yesterday and saw nothing. Also to my surprise it was quite dry, couldn't figure that out after the storm the night before. I still think it's another week or so. My apple trees still haven't bloomed, a sure sign to go out hunting.


----------



## moreldon

johnk - they were found in centre co. 

I also found some spots to be dry, but this area usually remains moist, and gets full southern sun exposure - strange combo. I guess that's why it's an early producer.


----------



## lulumorel

Found near Philadelphia!!!! 5 or so small ones. WOOT! Image to come when I figure out how from my phone.


----------



## lulumorel

[No message]


----------



## wes912

found 5 black this morning @ trough creek state park huntingdon county . It's officially here!!! I'll post our future finding's anybody else form huntingdon county area on here?


----------



## helenag-p

Cambria Co- Found about 7 small blacks on Wednesday &amp; 1 on Tuesday. Have not been out yet today.


----------



## johnk

@ moreldon, congrats on being the first centre county post. I still think it will be 2 weeks for the yellows based on the coming forecast and my apple trees.


----------



## sticknstring

I hope they get bigger than that! If not, i aint got a chance of findin any. Its amazing that u guys can walk thru the woods and see those things with all the stuff on the forest floor that are the same color.


----------



## wildmushroomman

Yeah wes912 that's a good area out there and I'm from Huntingdon as well. I've been out about every 2 days for the last few weeks and nothing to be found as of yesterday the weather is holding them up but they will be popping anytime. Gonna have a look tomorrow after the rain... good luck everyone and get your boots warmed up they are coming....


----------



## wildmushroomman

Went out this morning and found 2 black in Huntingdon county near Huntingdon pretty small yet


----------



## helenag-p

found about 10 or so more today with the biggest being close to 3-3.5 inches. smallest being about 3-4 tenths of an inch. The smallest looked like blondes tho....


----------



## jodan3399

Just found this board! 

Washington Co Pa. 

Found about 6 nice size this morning. 

Pic from yesterday evening


----------



## familytradition

Found 39 beautiful blacks this afternoon in southern Bedford. Got some great pics if someone can give me a quick tutorial on how to post them!


----------



## familytradition




----------



## wildmushroomman

Hey family tradition when you first pull up this sights message board at the top of the list it says (frequently asked questions) click there and scroll down and it will tell you how to post pictures.


----------



## wildmushroomman

Checked one of my hot spots in huntingdon today below 1000 ft elevation and nothing but false morels up there.


----------



## yergsmorel

Just searched a forest behind the house. I did not find any. There were a lot of May apples. Does anyone have any good spots around carlisle or in the North mountain area of Cumberland? Thanks.


----------



## familytradition

If u click on my question mark can u see my pic?


----------



## wildmushroomman

No it doesn't do anything family tradition....


----------



## wildmushroomman

Sorry it is there... nice find


----------



## wildmushroomman

What county are you finding them? All my finds are in Huntingdon and all have been around 1000 to 1100 foot elevation


----------



## budthestud

How many elm trees would i have to check to find morels on average.


----------



## wildmushroomman

Bud the stud.... well I guess that would depend on certain locations. I know an area with tons of elms, about 40 acres worth with living and dying elms but It doesn't hold a single mushroom I'm guessing that there's a soil issue there. Almost all my finds are in mixed ash &amp; oak areas or ash &amp; poplar. Some of my biggest producers are the ash &amp; poplar areas and I regular pick a plastic bag full each time. I live in Huntingdon and I'm sure every area is different. I do find some elms that produce but I don't focus just on them.....


----------



## b-rock

Finally found the first one of my season here in northern Berks County. If the weather stays good, next weekend should be the time!


----------



## jimmy3451

Bud, It is in my average of about every ten elms I found mushrooms. That is just an average though sometimes it is you hit four trees that have then ten trees that dont. I have been doing this for eight years now so I am no "old timer" at it. good luck to all.. Found three little ones yesterday almost here. Blair county...


----------



## moreldon

Harvested 118 grey morels on April 21, 2013 in central PA. All were found on southern facing slopes with elms and rocky ground cover. I think the rocks warm the soil quicker in these spots which usually produce about a week earlier than my "flatland spots". These areas have been pounded by the wind, so some of the shrooms were already starting to dry out. A few were even showing signs of mold/brown rot.


----------



## jimmy3451

Nice find Moreldon, gets me excited for my spots im going to today!!!! Blair county though Im sure your closer to Maryland... Have a good one. 8-O


----------



## johnk

Nice stash moreldon. Are these in Centre County as well. You are well ahead of my group, we have nothing yet. Was in the 20's over the weekend in Bellefonte.


----------



## trahn008

[/url]

Starting to find some nicer size blacks.


----------



## bee

Nice, Trahn!!!!
Hey, check your personal email. I have a question for you. Thanks
BEE


----------



## wildshroomer

Went out this morning to a usual spot and found a couple..also found a new spot with a couple more poppin.

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-22-20131_zpsc09a2b8b.jpg


----------



## wildshroomer

[No message]


----------



## moreldon

jimmy - I'm a bit north of you. Use a compass and find those southern facing slopes (steeper seems better) that are mostly open canopy with rock. A wide fence row facing south would be a good comparison. Look right in the rock, and around the base of the elms, the morels will grow anywhere there is soil. Good luck.

johnk - yes. 

Trahn - Nice black!


----------



## yergsmorel

Is this a good week to go (Weekend?)? Which kinds of morels are out now ( yellows, etc.)? Where are good spots in Cumberland county, anyone?
Thanks!!


----------



## swpa

Trahn, terrific find--what type of habitat are you finding them in? Are you finding decent numbers? I am asking because my normal spots are not productive yet but I have found a few in atypical places. It is one of the slowest starts since my records started 35 years ago so I am curious to hear your wisdom on the season so far...


----------



## trahn008

swpa that was the only one I picked today.LOL. The ones I've been finding are on open ground not far from Tulip Pop's south facing with rock. That's the biggest one I've seen and would not gauge anything from it (I was surprised at the size) for this time of the season. The weather turned from last week with those rains and some nice temps and the ones that were up and just started are growing slow, but I'd say the main flush hasn't happened yet. We need the RH and temps to rise some and that darn wind to stop. Mid week looks like mushroom friendly weather which should make this weekend a good time to be out and about. Next week will be the peak for blacks IMOA. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

Went out this morning and found nothing here in Allegheny Co. Picked a bunch of wild chives &amp; garlic mustard, though.


----------



## timberdoodler

Terrific finds everybody! I'm really jealous over here in Blair County. Haven't had any luck, not so much as a half-free to get excited about [yet]. I'll be going out Saturday, and then again all next week. I noticed one of my hot spots for yellows has become an educational locale for students learning about nature and, as per my friend Cindy's daughter, morels. Oh well I guess - ALL in the name of passing on tradition. :-D


----------



## yergsmorel

I went out to the north mountains in the Cumberland valley. Nothing. What am I doing wrong? Any tips on finding them (and identifying elms and other trees, please)? Where can I find some around here? Sorry about the questions, I've never really gotten into the science of it before 
Thanks!
Yergsmorels


----------



## zixx

Hey yergs just keep looking around. Especially in a week from now. People pretty much find them in a lot of different places. To identify the tree's just do some quick google searches and maybe print out a picture. Next time you go out look for the trees of interest and just get familiar with them. I started this up 2 years ago and had no clue what an elm, tulip poplar or ash tree looked like. I found my first batch of morels (about 40) in one area just by walking around and scanning the ground. After I did a bit of reading, mainly on these forums, I saw a lot of people talking about dying elms. I ended up going back to where I found those first morels and was cracking up when I saw the giant dying elm standing right where I picked my first mushrooms ever.


----------



## breezie5353

To find the mushrooms, you must think like a mushroom.


----------



## jimmy3451

Altoona,pa to dry right now I think need this thunderstorm tomorrow and I think it will be time. Any one finding many close to me. I have found threethree little grays so far but it is a start. Think we will find more in May this year than in April. Good luck all...


----------



## moreldon

Found 87 small to medium grays yesterday on a south facing hillside - all relating to elms. At least 50 % were nearly dehydrated from the recent low humidity and sustained winds we've been having. A little soak in some salt water brought them back to reality. We need rain! Hopefully today's forecast comes through. Also fried up the past weeks harvest for the first meal of the year - this is why we do it. Happy hunting. - Centre Co.


----------



## trahn008

Don nice finds. Are you Northern or Southern Centre Co.? The reason I'm asking heading to the cabin this weekend and trying to gauge If I should be hunting blacks or yellows. Your right with that Southern exposure some of the spots I've been in you you walk 100 yards and hit a Northern exposure and it still looks like winter. Good Luck All.


----------



## moreldon

Trahn - I'm finding them in southern and middle Centre county, but I'd bet a few are as far north as the Williamsport latitude. As long as it's a hill facing south with some rock and elms, you could be in business for a few small gray or yellow morels. I've no luck for blacks, save a few strays each year. Would you be able to offer any advice on habitat/general areas? I've combed my area for poplar/ash stands with no luck. I'll occasionally see a few tulip poplar, but they're in grey/yellow territory. The high woods around here are mostly oak, maple &amp; pine. Feel free to PM me [email protected] - Good luck at your cabin - stay safe turkey/morel hunters!


----------



## dleroym30

found 1 grey about 1" high in bedford county today.Also found about 12 false morels. Hoping we get this rain today, everything else looks right.


----------



## morelmom

Found 48 small to medium size grey's lastnight and this morning in Juniata County. Found them all around elm or tulip poplar on the south facing, rocky, steep, ridge. Good Luck Everybody.


----------



## trahn008

Don the area your in isn't the best for blacks but is the best for yellows. Most of the mountains across the state are as you described. I hunt major mountain ranges across the state, you have to find those Tulip Pop stands. Most of the times they are near the bottoms of those ranges. The area's I like to hunt have alot of rock with rattlesnake fern and wines. Look in area's where water moves the soil around (drainage area's). Black morels are an edge mushroom the mycelium grows to an edge (barrier) and fruits. A barrier can be many things... different soil types, roadway, tower line, rock outcrop, stream, lake etc. The best spots are what I call islands... strip of good ground between two barriers. Hope that Helps.


----------



## trahn008

[/url]

Picked a couple blacks today in a new area.


----------



## timberdoodler

Blackies can be tricky. My best black morel spot is in a stand of white ash and aspens. I'm sure it has more to do with the ash than the aspen, but still. I wish I could find some more! My spot has yielded ZERO so far this year. In the past, I've left with 80 in a day.


----------



## trahn008

Also, saw alot of False morels today... more than I've ever seen.


----------



## moreldon

Trahn - thanks for the information. I'll take that advice to the woods this week. I didn't know about the edge thing. We are fortunate to have good grey/yellow habitat around the central part of the state.

The next morel find (any color).....it's what keeps me going. Good luck everyone.


----------



## thenatureboy

Found 22 blacks in my first black hot spot today. Picked those to eat. Found over 100 in my second hot spot im letting them grow some were pretty small. I live in westmoreland county. Its on


----------



## jimmy3451

Hit an orchard right after the rain yesterday. Got in there found 6 grays then the wind storm came I was in the worst area ever for that. Dead trees falling everywhere. I didnt wanna get killed so went to the hills. be back in a hour let you guys know how i do... Blair county pa


----------



## breezie5353

Went out early today to walk my dog with no intention of shrooming and almost stepped on a little yellow about 10 ft from my car. Found about 10 little ones barely up through the dirt yet, left them to grow a bit. I'm hoping with the rain yesterday and warmth today that they will sprout right up for me to harvest later. Unfortunately I had to leave the woods so I can get to class on time. They need to restructure the school year so that finals and mushroom season are not at the same time, lol!


----------



## athomas

Please has anyone found any in N.E. Pa. yet.. I drove thru last monday and its still all dead looking in Pike &amp; Monroe .. ?


----------



## athomas

[No message]


----------



## yergsmorel

I have a question. In my grandparents' yard, morels grow basically every year. HOWEVER, they only Grow in about a 15 foot radius. Why? They have a forest near it and a big elm tree, but nothing evr grows there. Why?


----------



## breezie5353

Went back to my spot from this morning and harvested 71 small to medium yellows. Forgot to mention in my previous post that the closest trees to this patch of mushrooms are hickory. Just goes to show that morels don't follow the rules. And they were delicious! Crawford county.


----------



## moreldon

21 small grays today - Centre County


----------



## morelmom

Found a couple greys this morning, went back out in the afternoon and found medium size yellows 132 total in the last 2 days. Will my harvest spots produce more this season?.........Juniata County, Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## b-rock

A couple more blacks found in northern Berks county last night... They were all of about 1/2" tall... Season barely started where I am.


----------



## woodswalker

@ ATHOMAS A FRIEND OF MINE HERE IN CARBON COUNTY CAME ACROSS 4 SMALL BLACKS TODAY! I WOULD SAY THIS NECK OF THE WOODS IS ABOUT A WEEK AWAY FROM GOOD HUNTIN! I MYSELF HAVE COME UP WITH AN EMPTY SACK! JUST GETTIN PRIME THOUGH! PRAY FOR SOME RAIN AND BY NEXT WEEK THEY WILL BE POPPIN! DAMN COLD NIGHTS ARE HOLDIN THINGS UP!


----------



## woodswalker

BY THE WAY ATHOMAS HE FOUND THEM IN AN AREA OF AN ASH SLIPPING THE BARK! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## clintoncomorels

Clinton and partgs of centre still nothing hoping the rain and warm temps pops them starting to itch haha


----------



## wildshroomer

Was out for a stroll this morning and found more blacks:

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-26-132_zps47e0f8ad.jpg

And a false morel:

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/4-26-13_zps7732182a.jpg

Found this tic in the back of my leg on Wednesday...I think its been there since Monday.

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/Ticinbackofleg4-24-13_zps8ddd9297.jpg


----------



## jdb_1969

wildshroomer if that was there sins sunday better get to the doc. for some drugs


----------



## wildshroomer

I did...he froze it and removed it...gave me some meds and goin for blood work-up


----------



## jdb_1969

my wife has limes and she doesn't really beet the bush the only thing we can figure is it was on her head an we never saw it because of her hair


----------



## yergsmorel

Any good spots in Cumberland County? Please help. I need to know what to look for, treewise. I kept looking for elms but just found mostly maples. Nothing yet.


----------



## johnk

Out to 3 different spots today in Centre County with no luck. Very dry too, need rain!


----------



## jpv1125

3 false morels in Allegheny co times are coming once again!!


----------



## athomas

Please is there anyone in Northampton , co. that is willing to show an Retired Air Force Reverend.. the ropes on finding afew here ? I found them last year in Canada .. but have no idea were to start here !!! we have alot of parks and streams with miles of trails thru wooded areas. so maybe good here !!
I am in Easton.. but will travel to learn what to look for


----------



## athomas

And when you all say ELMS with bark on or off.. are we talking standing live trees or stumps or downed trees ?


----------



## b-rock

For anyone asking the what's how's and when's, here is a really good website that offers a lot of useful info! http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/


----------



## johnk

B-Rock, thanks for the link. Was just talking about identifying Ash trees, thanks for helping us out. Anyone ever have any luck finding morels by the Aspen trees. I have seen lots of trees but no morels.


----------



## wes912

hey mushroom man are you finding anything in huntingdon ? we have been out ever other day and haven't found in a few days this years throwing me off
find for a few days then not find for a week then find a few then nothing what the hell??


----------



## moreldon

trahn...any luck at the cabin over the weekend?


----------



## trahn008

Don didn't look Had alot of work opening up the cabin. I'll be back up later this week to hunt morels.


----------



## morelmom

Went out 4 hrs. today, found 58 greys and yellows. Juniata County


----------



## yergsmorel

So far this season, I have found a whopping....
Drumroll please..... 



1 shriveled up mushroom. 
Hope to get more luck after all this rain. Has anybody ever found morels in Cumberland County????


----------



## bigred532009

First time I ever hunted morels and I would say it was a success, found 64 in two hours of looking down here in Fayette County.


----------



## jpv1125

Ok I'm jealous I see all these great finds while I sit hear and wait for the season to start in allegheny co. Thanks for the great picks keep on posting my fellow morel hunters!!


----------



## ronmissy

Im waiting for it to start here in Tioga County too...jpv1125 let me know when it starts over your way..


----------



## clintoncomorels

Big red I can't tell real good but somme of those look likee false morels if the stem goes up inside of the cap like a lamp shade sits on a lap then there poisons one sure way to tell is grab the stem and the cap and twist if they pop apart there false and don't eat them or if you look up the bottom of the stem the thee cap and its not hallow there false and poisons


----------



## bigred532009

thanks clintoncomorels but yeah they were all completely hollow, just ate them we all feel fine lol. I think they look funny because they were kind of dried up and the angle of the picture is off and they look funky.


----------



## wildmushroomman

wes912 yeah I'm still finding them but not in big numbers yet... this weather has them screwed up... hopefully more rain the next day or so and some warmer days and nights will get them going...I went across the lake in the boat to check some of my big producing spots and nothing there yet...here's my personal email.... [email protected] hit me up and I'll send you some pictures from this years finds


----------



## jpv1125

As I read the threads in hear it appears i stand corrected Morella has found them in my area ronmissy. Thanks for the update Morrella. I will be checking more open south facing hills tomorrow!!


----------



## avirosa

Bigred532009, nice find. Looks like 1 yellow, a couple half free's and a lot of blacks. All delicious!


----------



## yergsmorel

Where is everyone!? Season's not over yet is it!?


----------



## wildmushroomman

Wes912 how are you making out? Found 84 blacks this morning on stone creek ridge....found 19 whites last evening in mill creek.... no the season isn't over yet yergsmorel but we need rain and I was wondering where everyones been to..... must be out hunting lol


----------



## trahn008

Tag teamed a nice load of yellows today. Apple, Ash and Tulip Pops. My most interesting find today was true yellow morels (esculenta) under Tulip Pops. (in two different locations), never in all the years I've hunted have I found esculenta under TP's. I've found tons of deliciosas but never esculenta. Happy Hunting!


----------



## wildmushroomman

Last evenings find


----------



## wildmushroomman




----------



## wildmushroomman




----------



## wildmushroomman




----------



## wildmushroomman

Last 2 posts I found this morning


----------



## wes912

we went out over the past few days and found 15 half frees 42 med. blacks 35 yellows but im going out with a friend of mine he found 5 1/2 lbs near Bedford today they were mostly huge yellows some greys . ill post some phot in the phot section we had cut this big yellow in half and found that it was actually a morel inside of a morel double shot in on any one ever seen this before . his find average 3''-6'' so hopefully we'll have the same luck in the morning we're trading honey holes . im am also proud to say that I have passed the mushroom fever on to some local newbies young and old alike but we all know that rain is needed . BEST OF LUCK TO ALL SHROOMERS LETS ALL TAKE A MOMENT AND PRAY FOR RAIN OR DO A RAIN DANCE HECK DO ANYTHING JUST MAKE IT RAIN


----------



## wildmushroomman

That's a good days picking wes was that out around trough creek? Good luck in Bedford let me know how you make out there. Going to cross the lake tomorrow and check on my big producers. We do need rain but it doesn't look like its going to come till next week


----------



## yergsmorel

FOUND MY FIRST ONE!! A small gray.


----------



## wes912

well I hunted hard on sun. in Bedford co. but that so called friend that was showing me around in that area led me on a wild goose chase I knew that him taking me to the area where his honey hole was to good to be true so we walk for 3 hrs to find 2 tiny greys damn guy I could have found some in my spots instead of wasting time and money just follow someone to what was supposed to be great hunting . a simple hell no I wont take you to my hole would have been better!!!


----------



## wildmushroomman

Yeah that would suck going down there and only finding 2 mushrooms wes....I've probably found near 400 mushrooms already this week.... congratulations on the find yergs are you hunting the right areas or are you way up north cause you should be finding them by now bud....


----------



## wildmushroomman

Did everyone eat false morels or what??? Its been awful quiet on here lately.....lol


----------



## wildmushroomman

I think my cholesterol is up about 250 points from all the fried mushrooms lol... I must have gave 2 pounds of mushrooms away this past week.... if anyone get a whole mess of mushrooms try dicing them up and add a few eggs and smashed crackers mix together shape into bugars and fry.... (kinda like how you would make salmon cakes)....


----------



## yergsmorel

Yeah, I haven't been out yet this week. I hope we can go sometime this week/ weekend.
There's a spot behind my house with mayapples and such, but I think my elium has not reached it or something. Also, TOO MUCH POISON IVY!


----------



## jdb_1969

found these tonight theres 60 the guy i was hunting with had 43 wish we had got there 3 days sooner there was alot that were to far gone that we left and some that i picked were getting dry but i think after a soke they will be fine //i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w579/JDB_1969/060_zps97240304.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jdb_1969

ok going to try this 1 more time //i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w579/JDB_1969/060_zps97240304.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wildmushroomman

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/wildmushroomman/media/IMG_20130509_184533_016_zps86f244ae.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0 <a href="http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/wildmushroomman/media/IMG_20130509_142643_573_zpsa0ba462e.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=1"></a> found this today wes912


----------



## wildmushroomman




----------



## pa morel hunter

http://s583.photobucket.com/user/wolfetm/media/Morels/051113morels_zps834c893f.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=1

Trahn008, your opinion....are these both black morels?


----------



## kregalmach1

well im new to the site seems a few of you found some and a couple found a bunch im one of those guys that found a bunch the past 4 days I found 100 per day except on sat my brother my girl and my dad went out andfound about 1000 mixed blacks greys and blondeswas so very happy with it gonna try to put some pics here


----------



## kregalmach1

ting pics now hope I can get it


----------



## kregalmach1

one of my favorite


----------



## kregalmach1

another lol


----------



## kregalmach1




----------



## kregalmach1




----------



## kregalmach1




----------



## athomas

kregalmach1 Where are you located ? Very nice load.. I am in the N.E. and still looking for my first find..


----------



## kregalmach1

for those looking for tips look very close and when you find one sit down for 10 mins and just look and focus then get on your hands and knees . and continue on that way looking under everything you will find more


----------



## kregalmach1

o I was in the woods in central pa I just kept saying this is just phanominal fe different spots this is to be honest my 4th year hunting and this was my best year may apples are our friends


----------



## kregalmach1

m only next ? for those that been doing this forever . my dad has been hunting for a long time and he told me this rediculusweather and frost is going to stop them from comeing up is this true or will I still find after it warms back up
I know we are at about the end of the season but am I gonna find more this week after this crazy ass weather


----------



## athomas

I guess I am not made to find Morels.. I am disabled vet so getting back in the deep woods is hard for me .. I was hoping to find afew to cook with ( amateur chef ) so I guess i will have to find something else to try ..


----------



## kregalmach1

well if it helps most of these weren't 15 feet off the road tall grass under elms as well even found 40 in a guys front yard
under an elm and a pine tree only 2 trees that were there also just curious have I happened to talk to you on crappie.com about fishing


----------



## athomas

I just may have not sure.. .. I am a avid fisherman.. and I guess I will give the morels one more time.. I find all the hens and chickens of the woods I will ever need in the fall.. but these morels just won't show themselves to me..


----------



## kregalmach1

I have many boats and wanted to take you fishing after all its the least I could do for what you gave for me . I live buy a fire hall


----------



## athomas

Well Thank You... and here is my Email address.. [email protected] I am going to head out now since you gave me the push to go look one more time.guess I will look for may apples..maybe . I hope  ty


----------



## athomas

I think if I found a dozon or 2 I would be happy for the summer .. lol


----------



## kregalmach1

ok well remember the shedding elm in tall grass as well the elm that have not completely shed its bark lots of ones that have just started cracking bark or 1 or 2 limbs that have shed good luck and where theres 1 shroom ther is more


----------

